# 4th Axis wrapping



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi:I have a Probotix meteor with Linux,and Vectric Aspire software.I need a Post Processors for the 4th axes,wrapping on Linux,going from Y to A inch ngc. file,Does anyone have that file to download or where can I fined on line to down load?Thank Ron


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Hopefully one of the other Probotix owners will chime in, but Aspire has lots of post processors. If you’ve moved one over to the “my post processors “ folder, you probably don’t see them all anymore. You may have to look at the full list to find the right one, but I bet it’s there already. If you contact Probotix they can probably tell you the exact name, or can provide one for Aspire. Have you checked the Probotix wiki?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

One their wiki page probotix has a post processor for wrapping X to A. 

Vectric - PROBOTIX :: wiki

Normally their 4 axis is mounted between the front and back rails, and that is the post processor you'll need if mounted that way. If you have it mounted between the side rails then the best I can suggest is to download that X to A post processor and edit it with a text editor. Save it renamed to reflect the change, in your post processor folder and you should be good to go. 

4D


----------



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

we have it currently set up that way. However, it is wrapping around the cylinder the short distance rather than cutting the text along our stock the long way. So in short we are looking for the Y to A Linux post processor as we only have the X to A. 
Having difficulties figuring out how to edit the X to A into the necessary Y to A post processor.
Any help or guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

This forum won't let me upload a .PP file. Unpack the .ZIP file and try it out. There is a line that says ROTARY_WRAP_Y = "A", which you might need to add a minus sign (-) in front of the A to if your text cuts mirrored rather than correctly. Hope it works/helps.

4D


----------



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you so very much for the quick response and the file. However we are having a problem with the file. When we use it it lays project on the table side to side instead of end to end on the rail side where router runs. Any ideas? is this mirroring like you were talking about?
Truly appreciate all of your help.
Ron


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sorry Ron. I gathered that you had your 4th axis running side to side. If it is running front rail to back rail then the post processor on Probotix' wiki page is what you want. Any chance you can post a photo of your CNC with the 4th axis mounted on it?

Secondly, do you get a pop-up window that wants to verify your wrapping settings when you use either the XtoA or my YtoA post processor?

4D


----------



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

TO 4D
Here are two pics. One picture is of my table showing the 4th axis running front to back along the Right hand rail. The other is the error we got before searching for a YtoA Post Proccessor.
That error was ran with the X to A Post Proccessor and we got that error.
Hope you can help.

Ron


----------



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

To 4D

That error msg since it cannot be scene very well is as follows

"The selected post processor wraps the x values and the toolpaths are being drawn with the Y values wrapped."

Thanks Ron


----------



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

To 4D

I changed the Y to A file to a -A and it had no significant change in table view. I have attached a photo of what the terminal shows after touching down x,y,z and a. Any questions please don't hesitate to ask, as we are in the beginners stage of this journey.
Thanks Ron


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Ron, 

The way you have it mounted you want to map X values to A values. 
The original XtoA post processor should work for you, but may need the -A changed to +A (leave off the +) if the text is wrong. 

Throw out the YtoA PP I posted as it shouldn't be what you need. If you don't have a PP named "Emc2 Wrap XtoA(inch).pp" or something similar then the one on Probotix's wiki vectric page should work. 

I have never carved text on my rotary axis, so have no idea if it is spinning the right direction or not. 

4D


----------

